# BACK PAIN



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????

Travis Bickle: I'll work anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Bro if I were you I would quit while you can before you destroy your back. Sitting down for too long will tighten your hip flexors, put your hip under too much pressure causing an anterior tilt. I did uber for a year, had a back accident and was out for a month. It also destroys your vital organs, and increases your chances of a heart attack. Sitting down is worse than deadlifitng. So imagine ubering all day. If you insist on working for them still. Just go online and get a lumbar support for the car. They go for like 30$ and up.


----------



## Anonymous- (Feb 5, 2016)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????
> I'll work anytime, anywhere.


I'd rather fight gorillas than drive UberX


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

1. Make sure not to have anything in your back pockets, especially not a George Constanza wallet!
2. Exercise and warm up lower back before driving.
3. Drive hanging over the steering wheel leaning forward every now and then when you don't have passengers.
4. Get a car with better seats.
5. Buy a lumbar support. We have them at Microcenter for $1.99
6. If you don't have $1.99 roll up a sweater and put behind your back.
7. Do not ignore back pain.
8. It's all about getting blood to flow through your back.

Good luck!


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Anonymous- said:


> I'd rather fight gorillas than drive UberX


Yeah me too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????
> 
> Travis Bickle: I'll work anytime, anywhere.


"Special Implement"? That's the problem, you are already getting one from your friends at Uber!!

Sorry, couldn't resist. Seriously though, I'm guessing wallet. Mine was giving me trouble.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????
> 
> Travis Bickle: I'll work anytime, anywhere.


drugs?


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Schneesturm said:


> Just go online and get a lumbar support for the car. They go for like 30$ and up.


yeah - that's the ticket


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER????


Yes!



Django81 said:


> Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????


I tried a cushion and it just made it worse. I haven't tried a lumbar support yet. Guess I need to do that. And tylenol.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

I didn't realize how bad driving can be for back and neck/shoulder pain. Mine are killing me. I have been doing some research and here are some helpful links to share.

*5 TIPS FOR CORRECT DRIVING POSTURE:*
http://www.osteopathtwickenham.co.uk/driving-induced-neck-and-back-pain

*Using an Exercise Ball to Stretch the Neck and Chest:*





*Traditional Lumbar Support might not be good:*
http://www.yogaback.com/The_YogaBack_for_Driving/new_YogaBackDriving_BU.html

My current ghetto setup. Hope it works


----------



## Carlsway (Apr 24, 2020)

I've had lower back pain and neck issues for a while. Driving for long periods of time always made it much worse. I bought a cushion set by Build-a-Posture about 6 months ago and it completely changed everything. I can now drive Uber for a full day and still feel totally fine. It essentially makes the seat flat instead of a bucket seat, highly recommend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????
> 
> Travis Bickle: I'll work anytime, anywhere.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This job is not for you .
The liquid in your spine keeps the disks apart from each other.
Soon this liquid will totally leak out and your disks will rub on each other causing severe condition. 
IF the pain is in your spine.
If its elsewhere then drive for 2 hours go for a walk do some jumping jacks i do a quite few of them in between rides it really gets the blood moving in the legs and stretches out the back the heart gets moving with jumping jacks . 
No more sitting for 2 hours straight


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> This job is not for you .
> The liquid in your spine keeps the disks apart from each other.
> Soon this liquid will totally leak out and your disks will rub on each other causing severe condition.
> IF the pain is in your spine.
> ...


GOOD NEWS IS

AFTER A FEW YEARS OF EXCRUCIATING CRIPPLING PAIN

THE DISKS " FUSE" TOGETHER.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Different vehicles have some seats that are better than others. This is the first place I would look.

Second would be correct seat adjustment.

Third would be your overall physical conditioning. Are you obese or infirm ?

Fourth would be your practices during the day. Do you get up and out of the car every 5 trips and do a bit of a stretch or a walk around ?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Django81 said:


> Lower back pain. Anyone experience an increase in it since driving for UBER???? I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering. Lumbar situation maybe? Any tips on reducing the cause of it - maybe a special implement to put in the drivers seat to give some support perhaps?????????????
> 
> Travis Bickle: I'll work anytime, anywhere.


Back pain is a constant companion with me. What I did to solve the issue was simple --- I purchased a lumbar pillow for my auto. It worked for me extremely well. Auto seats tend to curve your spine the wrong way, and the lumbar pillow corrects it, putting pressure on your lower back to return it to the S curve where it's supposed to be. Now, I need to see a chiropractor, but the virus has closed their offices.


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

Anonymous- said:


> I'd rather fight gorillas than drive UberX


Well that was helpful. Thanks for chiming in


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Django81 said:


> I noticed more lower back pain after about three weeks of ubering.


I noticed more pains in the ass, but I healed immediately when I quit accepting ghetto pings.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Proper Posture: I would definitely use whatever you need to use, pillows, foam, rolled up towel, whatever, to achieve good posture.

Frequent breaks and Exercise: Better to be walking around outside of the car between trips than driving around between trips burning up fuel for no reason whatsoever.

I am going to assume that those beaded seat covers work since so many cab drivers use them. But I have no experience with them. Any cab drivers care to chime in on those things? You guys are the experts in this arena.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I do this job because of a lower back injury, 

after a few weeks, pain gets worse but then your body adjusts,

but some simple tips to help, most drivers don’t use the car headrest, it’s for resting your head when driving so you don’t get a sore neck, and slouch, also improves your posture,

you only need one foot to drive, so my other leg, I move it’s position regularly,


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You have lower back pain, it means you are driving shitty car. This is what happens when you're cheap. There is still plenty of money to be made in rideshare, get yourself a decent car with lumber support and comfortable seats, not for the customer, but for the sake of your own health.

Use this for a while, it costs like $40


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Drove 3000 miles cross country in my 4Runner 2 months ago, no problems whatsoever. It felt like I was sitting in a Sofa.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Stygge said:


> 1. Make sure not to have anything in your back pockets, especially not a George Constanza wallet!
> 2. Exercise and warm up lower back before driving.
> 3. Drive hanging over the steering wheel leaning forward every now and then when you don't have passengers.
> 4. Get a car with better seats.
> ...


Stretch, stretch, and stretch again.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I am not saying buy a 4Runner for rideshare, no way lol. But just get a decent new vehicle. A new hybrid Camry will be good for your health and pocket.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Stygge said:


> 1. Make sure not to have anything in your back pockets, especially not a George Constanza wallet!


This. When I was in my 30s I went to the doctor for back pain. The first thing he asked me was where did I keep my wallet. That was it. It's been out of that pocket ever since.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> This. When I was in my 30s I went to the doctor for back pain. The first thing he asked me was where did I keep my wallet. That was it. It's been out of that pocket ever since.


I did the same about 4 years ago, wow what a world of difference it made. I have had chronic back pain since I was 14 from the many injuries I had early in life.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Safar said:


> I am not saying buy a 4Runner for rideshare, no way lol. But just get a decent new vehicle. A new hybrid Camry will be good for your health and pocket.


Everyone is different if you really want to find a vehicle that is comfortable to you, rent a few different ones for a week and put a lot of miles on them. When I knew i wanted a mid size SUV I started renting them when I went out of town. Eventually I found the right one for me and that is what I bought. 

Here is an example, I had many people tell me how comfortable the Chevy Cruze car is. I rented one in Wisconsin for a week and ended up taking it back after 2 days. For me it was the most uncomfortable car I ever sat in.


----------

